# التطور الطبيعى للحاجه الساقعه قصدى للرجال ههههههههههههه



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

التطـــــــــور الطبيــــــــــــعى للرجل

(مع الإعتذار لكل الرجال)



بحبك 
بعد 6 اسابيع : بحبك بحبك بحبك ... بحبك
بعد 6 شهور : اكيد بحبك
بعد 6 سنين : ياساااااااتر ! يعنى لو مش بحبك كنت هاتجوزك ليه ؟؟؟


بعد الشغل
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي انا جيت من الشغل 
بعد 6 شهور : انا رجعت
بعد 6 سنين : فين الاكل ؟؟ 


جرس التليفون
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي فى حد عايزك على التليفون 
بعد 6 شهور : التليفون دة ليكى 
بعد 6 سنين : ماتردى ! انا عندى صداع


وقت الغدا
بعد 6 اسابيع : ماكنتش اعرف ان نفسك حلو اوى كدة 
بعد 6 شهور : عاملة ايه النهاردة
بعد 6 سنين : بامية تانى


لما تشترى فستان جديد 
بعد 6 اسابيع : مبروك ياحبيبتي , هياكل منك حتة
بعد 6 شهور : انتى جبتى فستان جديد تانى ؟
بعد 6 سنين :ممم بكام ؟


لما يتفرجوا على فيلم 
بعد 6 اسابيع : تحبي نشوف فيلم ايه ؟
بعد 6 شهور : ماتقلبيش المحطة انا عايز الفيلم دة 
بعد 6 سنين : انا رايح السينما , نامى انتى بقى

لما تعزم اصحابها
بعد 6 اسابيع : وماله اهلا بيهم فى اى وقت
بعد 6 شهور : انتى كل اسبوعين هاتعزميلنا حد ؟
بعد 6 سنين : يوووووه دة مابقاش بيت 


لما يروحو السوبر ماركت 
بعد 6 اسابيع : تحبي تروحى انهى سوبر ماركت يا حياتى 
بعد 6 شهور : وماله عم انور البقال ؟
بعد 6 سنين : انتى بتودى الاكل فين !؟؟

لما ييجى عيد ميلادها
بعد 6 اسابيع : معلش كان نفسي اجيبهولك الماظ
بعد 6 شهور : خدى 50 جنيه وهاتى اللى انتى عايزاه
بعد 6 سنين : مش عيد ميلادك كان السنة اللى فاتت هوكل سنة ولا ايه !؟ 

فى العيد
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي الكحك والبسكوت برة على السفرة
بعد 6 شهور : مش واجب بقي مامتك تجيب لنا الكحك
بعد 6 سنين : مش لازم كحك السنة دى .. انتى تخنتى اوى

وهى رايحة للدكتور 
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي قوليلى قبلها عشان اعمل حسابي فى الشغل 
بعد 6 شهور : خدى مامتك ولا حد من صحابك
بعد 6 سنين : دكتور دكتوووووووور .. مانتى زى البمب اهو

المولود
المولود الاول : زى القمر .. شبهك
المولود التانى : شبه اخوه
المولود التالت : ياريت تخللى بالك المرة الجايه​
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 سبتمبر 2012)

روزو لا تظلمى الرجال انا لا احب التفرقة بين الجنسين وكذلك الستات يفعلون ذلك


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> روزو لا تظلمى الرجال انا لا احب التفرقة بين الجنسين وكذلك الستات يفعلون ذلك


انا معاك ان فى جزء لكن الاغلبية بتكون للرجال 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*مهو عنده حق  والله *
*يعنى هيعمل ايه طيب*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *مهو عنده حق  والله *
> *يعنى هيعمل ايه طيب*​


عنده حق فى ايه ان شاء الله 
هو مينفعش يفضل يتكلم حلو على طول ​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه موضوع دمه خفيف يارورو 
بس مين بقا يسمع ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه موضوع دمه خفيف يارورو
> بس مين بقا يسمع ؟


ميرسى يا قمر
 ع رايك مين يسمع ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *​ 
كويس مآ جبتيش بعد 26 سنة .. كنآ هنشوف عجآيب :smile01
​ 


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههه ياسيكرت هو هيبقى فيه 26 سنة بالشكل ده 
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

آل يعنــى انتوا اللى بتفضــلوا ملايـــكة :smil8:
أكيد معاملتنا بتتغير نتيجة لأفعالكم :t30: 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> آل يعنــى انتوا اللى بتفضــلوا ملايـــكة :smil8:
> أكيد معاملتنا بتتغير نتيجة لأفعالكم :t30:
> ​


نوووووووو انتوا كدا مش احنا السبب وليه مش تقول ان احنا اللى بنتغير نتيجة معاملتكم هههههههه 
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب تصدقى بأية ؟*
*هتصدقى ان شاء الله *
*الراجل بتاعك اللى فى التوبيك دة مُهذب كمان :smile01*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب تصدقى بأية ؟*
> *هتصدقى ان شاء الله *
> *الراجل بتاعك اللى فى التوبيك دة مُهذب كمان :smile01*​


ههههههههه وشهد شاهد من اهلها لوووووووووولووولى ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه وشهد شاهد من اهلها لوووووووووولووولى ​


*ومن غير زغاريد *
*الأعتراف بالحق " فضيلة " ...وعنايات وأحسان وجمالات ....هههههههه*
*هى الرجالة بس اللى بتتطور ؟*
*الستات لأ ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ما تخلونا ساكتين وبلاش نتفتح :smile01 *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومن غير زغاريد *
> *الأعتراف بالحق " فضيلة " ...وعنايات وأحسان وجمالات ....هههههههه*
> *هى الرجالة بس اللى بتتطور ؟*
> *الستات لأ ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *ما تخلونا ساكتين وبلاش نتفتح :smile01 *


لا من غير ما تتفتح انا معاك ان فيه ستات كتير كمان بتتغير 
زى ما رجالة كتير بتتغير 
نورت بردك ومرورك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عنده حق فى ايه ان شاء الله
> هو مينفعش يفضل يتكلم حلو على طول ​


*تؤتؤ  دا يبقى افترى 
يا ستى 
وبعدين هى لازم تعمل نفس الحاجة 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *تؤتؤ  دا يبقى افترى
> يا ستى
> وبعدين هى لازم تعمل نفس الحاجة
> *​


انا معاك يا جون ان الاتنين لازم يدوا زى ما الست نفسها فى كلام حلو على طول الرجل بردوا محتاج يحس ان هو كل حاجة فى حياتها ​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عارفه يارورو ايه المشكلة ( سواء عند الراجل او الست ) اننا واخدين ان الجواز ده هو نهاية المطاف ويمكن نهاية الكون 
فكل مشاعرهم بتكون قبل الجواز وفى اوله يجو بعد مايتجوزو ويحققو الهدف الاسمى مش عايزين يبذلو اى مجهود علشان يحسنو علاقتهم والحب يفضل بينهم 
وكل واحد بياخد التانى for granted يعنى بياخده على انه حاجة موجودة كده فى حياته وضامن انها هتفضل موجودة مهما عمل ومهما غلط فيه او مش اهتم بمشاعره 
فالمشكلة فعلا مش بس فى الراجل لا وفى الست كمان 
بس لان الراجل ممكن يميل للعنف ساعات فبتحسى انه كلامه ممكن يكون جارح وتصرفاته كمان عنيفة


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عارفه يارورو ايه المشكلة ( سواء عند الراجل او الست ) اننا واخدين ان الجواز ده هو نهاية المطاف ويمكن نهاية الكون
> فكل مشاعرهم بتكون قبل الجواز وفى اوله يجو بعد مايتجوزو ويحققو الهدف الاسمى مش عايزين يبذلو اى مجهود علشان يحسنو علاقتهم والحب يفضل بينهم
> وكل واحد بياخد التانى for granted يعنى بياخده على انه حاجة موجودة كده فى حياته وضامن انها هتفضل موجودة مهما عمل ومهما غلط فيه او مش اهتم بمشاعره
> فالمشكلة فعلا مش بس فى الراجل لا وفى الست كمان
> بس لان الراجل ممكن يميل للعنف ساعات فبتحسى انه كلامه ممكن يكون جارح وتصرفاته كمان عنيفة


كالعادة كلامك جميل وانتى قولتى كل اللى عاوزة اقوله 
كمان فى حاجة عاوزة اقولك عليها دايما الرجالة بيخدوا الموضع 
على انه حرب بينا لا مش كدا كل الحكاية ان الرجل هو المسئول عن انه يحافظعلى مراته ويفضل يعبر بحبه زى ايام الخطوبة 
وكمان يعنى ضامن انها معاه طب علشان يضمن وجودها اكتر يعاملها كويس بكدا هتفضل جمبه وهى حابة ده مش مجرد  حياه وخلاص 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا معاك يا جون ان الاتنين لازم يدوا زى ما الست نفسها فى كلام حلو على طول الرجل بردوا محتاج يحس ان هو كل حاجة فى حياتها ​


*لو  فكرو صح وافتكرو  كلام ابونا فالاكليل  
هيلاقو  الحياه جميله مهما حصل فيها من ظروف 
*​


----------



## Anas2 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني 

بس اشكري ربك لو صار كده بعد 6 سنين مش سنة وحدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني
> 
> بس اشكري ربك لو صار كده بعد 6 سنين مش سنة وحدة


كمان ربنا يستر بس كمان كويس انكم عارفين هههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بدون تعليق


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه
الموضوع دا عسسسسسل
ميرسييييييييييييي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> الموضوع دا عسسسسسل
> ميرسييييييييييييي
> ​


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (23 سبتمبر 2012)

للأسف معنديش صلاحيات كنت قيمت !!!!!!!!
هما كدا فعلا معاكى وبشدة
ثانكس رورووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> للأسف معنديش صلاحيات كنت قيمت !!!!!!!!
> هما كدا فعلا معاكى وبشدة
> ثانكس رورووووووو


ميرسى يا قمر تقييمك هو مرورك الجميل ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*يالهوى يا ابو سوسو ..طب و علينا بايه الغُلب دة .. مالها العنوسة فضل و نعمة من ربك .. و لو على الاطفال نجيبهم من السوبر ماركت:smile01 *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يالهوى يا ابو سوسو ..طب و علينا بايه الغُلب دة .. مالها العنوسة فضل و نعمة من ربك .. و لو على الاطفال نجيبهم من السوبر ماركت:smile01 *


ههههههههههههه العنوسة مالها دى حرية ولا حد يتامر فيكى 
نورتى يا قمر ​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يالهوى يا ابو سوسو ..طب و علينا بايه الغُلب دة .. مالها العنوسة فضل و نعمة من ربك .. و لو على الاطفال نجيبهم من السوبر ماركت:smile01 *


 
طيب انتى عايزة تعنسى ليه توقفنى حالنا معاكى اكتر ماهو واقف يا ام سوسو ؟ :smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووه اوي يارورو بجد
اه يااوختي الرجاله دول ياما نشوف منهم

ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> حلوووووه اوي يارورو بجد
> اه يااوختي الرجاله دول ياما نشوف منهم
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب


ميرسى يا قمر نورتينى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انتى عايزة تعنسى ليه توقفنى حالنا معاكى اكتر ماهو واقف يا ام سوسو ؟ :smile01



*ياستى انا جيت جنبك ؟؟ عايزة تتجوزى يلا على بركة الله بس ترجعى تعيطى ولا هعرفك :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى انا جيت جنبك ؟؟ عايزة تتجوزى يلا على بركة الله بس ترجعى تعيطى ولا هعرفك :new6:*


 
يمكن هو اللى يعيط ياشقاوة :new6::new6:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
 موضوع لذيذ بجد و عسوووووووول جدا
مرسي يا قمر على الموضوع الحلو ده
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتي ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع لذيذ بجد و عسوووووووول جدا
> مرسي يا قمر على الموضوع الحلو ده
> ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتي ​


ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههههه
موضوع طريف جدا شكرا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *ههههههههه
> موضوع طريف جدا شكرا​*


ميرسى لمرورك استاذى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يمكن هو اللى يعيط ياشقاوة :new6::new6:



*تقصدى فى الغالب مش يمكن* :new6: :new6: :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تقصدى فى الغالب مش يمكن* :new6: :new6: :new6:


 
ههههه ده اكيد ربنا يتولاهم بقا :new6::new6:


----------

